# what goose call?



## aharvey010 (Feb 22, 2008)

hey i am thinking of buying a new goose call but i cant find any local stores that i am looking for to try. Right now i have a SMH that i have used for 2 years and have gotten ok with. I just wanted your advise on your personal experiance and ease of use with the Tim Grounds Triple Crown, Tim Grounds Real Thang, Bill Saunders Traffic, and Bill Saunders GP are what i am looking at. Thanks for any advise.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

Those are all great calls. You are gonna get a million and one responses to this question but the only answer is which ever one you like best.

Take a chance and buy a call give it a chance. Its truly the only way you'll find what you want.

hope this helps, chris


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

ya man, just get the one that u sound the best on, and one that is comfortable. My buddy just bought the "real thang" and he said he likes it a lot, it's small and comfortable to blow. Just try them all and get the one that fits your hands the best!


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

get a traffic, its honestly a call you can all season long in ANY situation.

my favorite call personally is the GP but if i had to buy one and only one it would be the traffic.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Chris nailed it.

Another thing to ask yourself is what do you want out of this call. You mentioned the Triple Crown and the Traffic. These are two calls that are at complete opposite ends of the calling spectrum. You need to figure out if it's a hunting call you're after, or a stage call. Narrow this down in your mind before you start considering specific calls.


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

Give Freestyle Calls a look at. These calls have great sound and easy to use and the quality is amazing. You wont be dissapointed in them!!


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

harvester said:


> Give Freestyle Calls a look at. These calls have great sound and easy to use and the quality is amazing. You wont be dissapointed in them!!


I have tried to call them like three times in the last two week and well the number they have on there doesnt work. Also i have emailed them with no responce.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Man, pushing the freestyle calls again? haha. Just joking with ya man. I actually picked up a couple of the freestyle calls in Cabelas in East Grand Forks. Just don't fit my calling style. I honestly don't think I would buy one. They just don't sound right and don't like the construction. I am not saying they aren't a good call, but its just what fits each person.

but on a side note, I actually picked up a call I was totally blown away with. The new Foiles Call "Showtime", I told myself I would never own foiles calls, but after blowing that one. I might have to pick one up. It literallyl screams, one of the loudest calls I have blown before.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

Same for me i was never going to buy a foils again and well last season i bought one they are crazy loud.


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

I just push what I know works. And these calls are the only thing I go into the field with!! They get the job done!!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## aharvey010 (Feb 22, 2008)

its definatly going to be a hunting call, and because the real thang is so short is it a high pitched screamer like the traffic is to pull down those migrators?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

The Real Thing isn't like the DRC Shot Drop. Its not quite that high pitched. I mean you can hear the difference between the Triple Crown and the Real Thing, but I wouldn't consider it a true "Cackler" call. I guess to each their own and I am sure someone will argue that with me, but my personal opinion is if you want a really high pitched "cackler" or "lesser" call, check out the Death Row Short Drop. That thing rocks. Or another call I found that screams is if you take a Foiles "Showtime" and retune it, that thing will bark with the best of em. Even though it's a Foiles call, lol. Gotta love the volume that [email protected] can throw out there. Hope that Helps.

I can't give you a for sure on the Traffic, as I have never blown one. Lata.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I agree the real thang isn't that high. You can crack it a little higher then a super mag or the average call usually but it gets down low all sexylike too. I like. I have yet to blow a DRC call, I haven't seen any in fargo.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Try a FeatherDuster call, they sound really good and for the cost, they are great.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

The deathrow calls I don't beleive are in the stores yet. I know if you go to a calling comp, you are more then likely to see that they have a stand up or talk to one of the guys sporting the DRC shirts and they can at least let you try one. If nothing else, I will bring mine with me down to the NDSU Ducks Unlimited banquet and your more then welcome to give er a shot. i need a new reed for my inmate but the short drop is golden.

I don't think the FeatherDuster boys have a call that can come close to the short drop for volume and pitch as for the high pitched "cacklers". Just my two cents.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have never heard a death row call. I have all of the calls I need for about a year. But maybe next year I will give them a try. Will DRC been at the DU banquet or will it just be you Honker Express. Other then the FeatherDuster calls don't get as high as you would like, do you think that they are decent calls? I really like them, I don't have to do much calling where I hunt for the simple fact that whitehorse and I are the only people that blow short reeds so they come right to us.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I dont think FD does either, I'd love to see them try to work up a higher pitched call but it just seems so far away from what they have right now.

I have to admit, many people on this site and others have been praising the short quick calls (traffic, LM-1, SS-1, etc) and how the geese react to them compared to the deep "contest" calls. I have been playin with them and for some reason I still haven't found anything that I can work the birds with as well as my FD (at least the big guys).


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I just got my FD's this winter and have been practicing alot. I really like the sound they produce. But I also have a Zink Power Clucker for higher pitched noise, and a Foiles Meat Grinder for loudness, and two FD's for the deep noise and for finishing.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, the Traffic is a cack call. It squaks with best of them. It's an old call, and it's withstood the test of time in my opinion. I keep it on my lanyard, does the job.

I also wouldn't call the Real Thang a cack call, it's surprisingly deep call despite it's deceivingly stubby appearance.

Death Row Calls is a young company run by Corey Loeffler up in Thief River Falls MN. He used to blow contests and pro staff for Feather Duster, but just started this new company about a year ago. It shouldn't be hard to find him or one of his guys at any show in the area, they are pushing hard to get their blimp off the ground.

Feather Duster does not have a cack call on the market right now. I'm not the guy to be talking about that though.

The Show Time is another really loud call. It's designed with comps in mind. That's Foiles idea of a comp call though, LOUD. Almost annoyingly loud. It depends how you tune and blow it. Honestly you can tune just about any call to be half way decent for cacks.

First you have to teach yourself how to get the full range out of a call. Then you have to get to know the call in question, which takes time. Put it all together and you can do more with most calls than you might think.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I am not really sure if Cory will be at the DU Banquet in Fargo? I will try to get ahold of him and find out, but as of right now, its probably going to depend on the calling comps and his schedule. I will get back to you for sure. But like I said I will be there and I will try to remember my calls. That way you can give it a rip and see what you think.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Sounds good enough, do anyone know when some competitions are?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Not to sure on that one. But if you want to hear a sound file for the DRC Shot Drop with Cory blowing on it. here ya go.

http://media.putfile.com/DRC-short-drop ... y-Loeffler


----------



## Juston Welter (Oct 16, 2007)

Look at www.callingducks.com to find out when the competitions are. There is a big contest in Moline IL (IWA's) this weekend.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Is the Corey from the DRC the same guy from Freestyle calls? I when to the Fargo scheels today and was talking to the guy has does the goose calls and we were talking and I asked him about DRC and he said he would never carry them because he doesn't like Corey. Are they different people?


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

blhunter3 said:


> Is the Corey from the DRC the same guy from Freestyle calls?


No.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Is the Corey from the DRC the same guy from Freestyle calls? I when to the Fargo scheels today and was talking to the guy has does the goose calls and we were talking and I asked him about DRC and he said he would never carry them because he doesn't like Corey. Are they different people?


Yeah, totally different guys. Corey Loeffler does DRC, Corey Ganser does Performance. Be careful to not mix that up when you talk to people.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the info. Did the guy from DRC get in to trouble to or is the guy at scheel's being dumb?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

haha, no comment on that one, but as far as I know Corey hasn't gotten into any trouble. Just more then likely doesn't want to carry a competitors line of goose calls in my opinion. But who knows?


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Corey Loeffler - Death row calls
Corey Ganser - Freestyle calls
Chris Holste - Performance calls

Any questions?


----------



## harvester (Jan 23, 2008)

The 3rd one on the list looks out of place. HA HA


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Blue Plate said:


> Corey Loeffler - Death row calls
> Corey Ganser - Freestyle calls
> Chris Holste - Performance calls
> 
> Any questions?


Woops, my bad. I dunno why I get Freestyle and Performance confused all the time.


----------

